

The iTunes Expanding Album Effect in HTML/CSS/JS - thomaspark
http://thomaspark.me/project/expandingalbums/

======
thomaspark
The text and background colors are generated from the album artwork (like in
yesterday's Panic post) using a modified version of the Color Thief library.
More info about the demo here: [http://thomaspark.me/2012/12/the-itunes-
expanding-album-effe...](http://thomaspark.me/2012/12/the-itunes-expanding-
album-effect-in-css-js/)

------
quasimo
I shared it here: <http://dot-
js.com/posts/ed7625ba-1349-4330-8edf-4e888b25fff0>

------
benaiah
Really cool animation. It seems like this could be done in pure HTML/CSS if
you used the checkbox (radio button would probably work better) or (possibly)
focus hacks.

